# Supernova's Journal



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

*Intro*

Just thought i would make a journal to keep my self motivated and also to gain valuable feedback from you guys.

*Aim*

To ideally get to around about 195lbs by the end of january. I am currently 175lbs.

*Diet*

*Wake (6:30)*

*Breakfast (6:45) - *Protein Shake + Large Bowl Of Porridge With Semi Skimmed Milk, Honey, Nuts + Raisins + Tsp Peanut Butter. 2x Super Omega 3's + 1 Multi Vitamin.

*Snack 1 (10:00) -* Tin Of Tuna + Pack Of Oatcakes

*Lunch (12:00) -* 120g Lean Meat/Fish + 100g Pasta/Rice or Baked Potatoes/Vegetables. Yogurt + Piece Of Fruit.

*Snack 2 (15:00) -* Protein Shake + Nuts + Raisins

*Pre Gym (18:00) -* Large Chicken + Salad Sandwich + Piece Of Fruit. Creatine.

*Train (19:00/1930)*

*Immediately Post Gym (20:00/20:30) -* Protein Shake With Creatine + Glutamine. Piece Of Fruit.

*Post Gym (21:30) -* Similar To Lunch

*Pre Bed -* Large Glass Of Milk + Bowl Of Porridge With Nuts, Honey + Raisins + Scoop Of Casein (Because I Hate Cottage Cheese Etc). Tsp Peanut Butter

I Will Gradually Up Calories (Roughly By 300 Every 2-3 Weeks). I Will Have 1 Cheat Meal A Week.

*Training*

*Monday - *Chest + Triceps - Flat Bench, Incline DB Press, Cable Cross Overs, Dips, DB Flyes, Close Grip Bench Press, Skull Crushers.

*Tuesday -* Rest

*Wednesday -* Back + Biceps - Deadlifts, Lat Pull Down, Bent Over Row, Hammer Grip Pull-Ups, Preacher Curl, EZ Bar Curl, Hammer Grip DB Curls

*Thursday -* Shoulders + Abs - Arnold Press, Dips, Shoulder Press, Upright Row's, Rollouts, Reverse Crunches, Hanging Knee Raises

*Friday -* Rest

*Saturday -* Legs + Light Upperbody - Squats, Leg Press, Calf Raise, Leg Extensions, Bench Press, Hammer Grip Pull Ups, EZ Bar Curls.

*Sunday -* Rest

I Plan On Doing 3-4 Sets Per Exercise - 8 Reps Per Set. I Train Light Upperbody On Saturday Because I Feel That Certain Areas Need To Be Trained Twice A Week.

I'll Update Every 2 Days Maybe Everyday ... :typing:


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

Day 1

Trained Early Today With It Being Bank Holiday And The Mighty Mags Are Playing Tonight .

Flat Bench Press - 75KG 3x8

Incline DB Press - 30KG 2x8 32KG 1x8

Cable Cross Overs - 17.5 KG 1x8 20 KG 1x8 22.5 KG 1x8 (Form Declined Slightly As Weight Was Trying To Lift Me Off The Ground)

Dips - 1x15

Glose Grip Bench Press + Skull Crushers SS - 40KG 3x8 Of Each

Seated Chest Press - 100Kg 1x8 120 KG 1x8 130 KG 1x8 (Assisted With Last 3)

All In All A Decent Session - Rest Day Tomorrow Too - Just Making Sure Diet Is Spot On.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see another journal starting bud 

mines just turned into a rambling diatribe against the world :becky:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff fella - what is your height and a rough estimation of your bodytype - have a few diet suggestions but its dependent. All in all good knowledgable and solid start to a log/training phase. Well done.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

ooo replies lol i am 5"9 ish and im carrying a little bit of bodyfat not sure of the % however the pic in this thread may give some sort of indication it may not.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bulking-gaining-weight/28285-bulking-advice.html

thanks again for the replies


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 3

Trained Back And Biceps Today

Deadlifts - 75KG W/U Set - 75KG 1x8, 105KG 1x8 135KG 1x7

Lat Pull Down - 65Kg 1x8 70KG 1x8 75KG 1x8

Bent Over Row - 45KG 3x8

Preacher Curls 35KG 1x8 45KG 1x8 55KG 1x8

Standing Curl (Hammer Grip Bar) 45KG 3x8

Was A Decent Session - Gym Was Heaving So Couldnt Get On Everything. Ooo Had some Liver And Onions Today ... Mmm My God It Was Nice


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 4

Trained My Shoulders Today

Dips - 3x8 BW

Arnold Press - 24KG 1x8 30KG 2x8

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 100KG 1x8 120KG 1x8 150KG 1x8

Upright Row - 45KG 3x8

Verticle Tractions - 90KG 3x8

I hate the hammer strength shoulder press but its the only shoulder press thing there is at my gym - going to use dumbells next time. Didnt have time to train my abs today so il have to fit it in twice next week.

Rest day tomorrow and cheat meal day tomorrow time i play cards too - been a good first week i think - legs on saturday - can't wait


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 6

Yesterday was a rest day and i didnt even have my cheat meal which is probably just as well because today my diet has been pretty rubbish. I stuck to my plan until about 7 o clock and then i had a bar of chocolate and a couple of biscuits and some lemonade - so i suppose that will count as my cheat meal.

Anyways training today was legs and also a bit of top body depending on what io think is currently lagging and at the moment it is my chest.

Squats - 50KG 1x8, 80KG 1x8 100KG 1x8

Seated Calf Raises (On Leg Press Machine) - 150KG 1x30, 170KG 1x25, 200KG 1x20

Leg Press - 200KG 1x8, 250KG 1x8, 300KG 1x8

DB Flat Bench Press - 32KG DB 1x8 36KG DB 1x8 40KG DB 1x5

Hammer Grip Curls - 35KG 4x8

Felt So Tired After Working My Legs - Came Home And Slept About 2 Hours - They Still Feel Like Jelly But I Havent Worked Them For A Few Weeks Due To Knee Pains.

So Happy Its A Rest Day Again Tomorrow. Going To Ensure The Diet Is Spot On Tomorrow Until My Next Cheat Meal Which Is Apparantly Friday.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Because I Feel That Certain Areas Need To Be Trained Twice A Week.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

i dont mind adding a bit more bf if it helps increase muscle mass - if i start adding too muchthen il throw in some cardioand lower carbs to suit.

i think i am gonna play it by ear with regards to calorie upping.

not sure what caused my knee pain but last year i dislocated my left knee however its my right one that was giving me jip a few weeks ago.

im almost 13st (182 lbs) now - the total i put in my first post was a guesstimate - so really il only be adding 13lbs or so before i cut. Cutting i find will be the problem as im not too sure which way to go with it - what would you reccomend?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i question the extra muscle mass that you`ll put on by bulking so heavily.

i think as in a lot of things were read and hear that the difference isnt as great as its made out to be.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

yet all the pro lifters etc seem to bulk pretty heavily - surely if it was equally as benficial to lean bulk then they would do that wouldnt they?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah fair point bud,but i also know theres a lot of 14-15 stone dudes my height on the forums who`d look a hellova lot better dropping 3stone :becky:


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

i have to say i agree also. Think il get to the 13.5 stone mark cut and then lean bulk from then on - any advice on cutting and lean bulking?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd cut out the unnecessary sugar in your diet

i.e the fruit and Honey, Nuts + Raisins

Particularly when you are combining this with fat intake, this will increase the liklihood that you will store fat at these times unnecessarily.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 8

Yesterday was a rest day and due to unforseen circumstrances my training partner was unable to make it tonight so i had this as an extra rest day. To be honest i think i need it because my legs are really sore still from saturday. I'll make up for it on wednesday though.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 10

With me missing out on mondays workout i trained my chest and triceps today. Hit my biceps a little too but il work my back properly either thursday or saturday.

Bench Press - 75KG 2x8 95KG 2x8

Inc DB Press - 30KG 2x8 34KG 1x8

Chest Press - 100KG 1x8 120KG 1x8 130KG 1x8

Close Grip Bench Press / Skull Crushers SS - 30KG 2x8 40KG 1x8

Hammer Grip Curls - 50KG 2x8

Really enjoying my training at the moment and also the diet is coming along great too - i love food though so i always knew the diet wouldnt be a problem heh


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 11

Worked Shoulders Today - Hard Session As I Had A Bad Headache.

Dips - 3x8

Arnold Press - 26KG DB's 3x8 30KG DB's 1x8

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 100KG 1x8 150KG 1x8 Attempted 170KG But Failed, Then Went On To Do 160KG 1x8 Just.

Upright Row - 45Kg 3x8

Rollouts - 45KG 2x8

Didnt Want To Use Hammer Strength Shoulder Press But Some People Were Using The Benches For Something More Important Than Working Out .. Yes You Guessed It They Were Texting


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 13

Today again was legs - hopefully i will be able to walk properly in the next few days unlike last week.

Did a bit extra stretching beforehand to see if that would help.

Leg Press - 200KG 1x8, 300KG 1x8, 250KG 1x8

Squats - 65KG 1x8, 105KG 1x8 115KG 1x8

Seated Calf Raises - 130KG 1x30, 160KG 1x20 90KG 1x15

And that was me officially done in. I actually felt like i was going to faint after the leg press so i had to have a 5 minute time out - then when leaving the gym theres a set of stairs and i can tell you walking down them wasn't much fun either


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 15

Yesterday was rest day and it was chest and tri's today.

Dips - 3x8

Inc DB Press - 32KG DB 2x8 34KG DB 1x8

Cable Cross Overs - 17.5KG Each Side 1x8, 20KG Each Side 1x8, 22.5KG Each Side 1x8

Chest Press 100KG 1x8 150KG 1x5 100KG 1x10

Skull Crushers / Close Grip Bench S/S - 40KG 2x8 45KG 1x8

Tricep Pulldowns - 70KG 2x8

I also added in 2 sessions of 1500m on the rowing machine - gonna do these twice a week i think.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 17

Back and Bi's

Deadlift - 75KG 1x8, 105KG 1x8 125KG 1x8

Lat Pull Downs - 70KG 1x8 75KG 1x8 80KG 1x8

Bent Over Row - 60KG 2x8 80KG 1x8

Preacher Curls - 40KG 3x8

Hammer Grip Curls - 45KG 2x8

Good session remained focused throughout and then found out newcastle lost to blackpool ... bad times


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 18

Shoulders

Arnie Press - 26KG DB 2x8 32KG DB 1x6

Shoulder Press - 100KG 1x8 150KG 1x8

Upright Row - 45KG 3x8

Verticle Tractions - 90KG 3x8

Didnt feel up to it tonight ... was just one of those days i guess .. need a rest thank god its friday tomorrow


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

DAY 19

LEGS

Leg Press - 150KG 1x8 250KG 1x8 350KG 1x8

Squats - 75KG 1x8 115KG 1x8

Calf Raises - 130KG 1x30 160KG 1x20 190KG 1x15

Short session today as i am pretty busy with things atm


----------

